# The hood and the lemon sister do a little plowing



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we did a little plowing for 4 days in the great white north. click on check it out.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/hydro_line_2009_KingofObsolete.htm

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Great pics. Looks like that V plow came together nicely for you. How many miles did you put on? How much do you charge for something like that?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Once again, KoO has some great pics and im sure a great story to go along with them.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cool King.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Those are awesome pics!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Very cool pic's !!! So I guess you stay in the second sled when you are out for 4 days When you make and ice bridge what do they need to drive over it, trucks, crawler? I see the power lines in the one pic , but how far away from town were you? Sorry for the dumb questions but it's very intersting viewing ! I swear if I ever win the lotto I will buy you a heated cab !!! It looks like a cold ride Thanks for sharing !!!

,shaun


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk guys, just a quick reply here. 
we traveled 51 map kms one way to met this fellow but it was more like 70kms one way because of all the zig zagging. 
the creeks had snow pushed in them and then the snow was flooded with water to make it rock hard. the more water pumped on top, the better the crossing will be. 
the caboose was just whipped up in 3 day because my other caboose was here to be used. so don't laugh at the inside, it is what we had and kept us very warm, LOL.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;765101 said:


> Great pics. Looks like that V plow came together nicely for you. How many miles did you put on? How much do you charge for something like that?


I'll admit I'm real curious what that job would fetch money wise, rude I know.

My guess is 4 days= 96 hrs for 2 men and 2 machines and 2 trailers up in the boonies.

$50 000 + gst

Wouldn't it be nice..........


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

wow finaly I found it, been looking for your site for over a year now 

great pictures


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk guys, glad you found the link to my site also i will not say how much we got for this job because it is too embrassing. it didn't even cover the expenses, next i'll just go on an adventure myself and get great pictures at my own expense.

xena and i took a south guy with his computers to check out some monitoring instruments. the snow was deep and plowed like pure sugar.

here are some pictures.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

:salute:Be careful out there in the Great White North


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

I checked out your website and right cool!! some of those trips look like they would be right fun to go on. i live in ontario and have been to manitoba many times so i know the terrain your dealing with. keep the pictrures coming.


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that muskeg you are plowing on, or is it hard ground?


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW. If you told most folks in the city you run a cat train they,ld probably think you ran a portable brothel! Just kidding ya.Great pics of your gear and the terrain.Looks like fun but I bet its alot of work keeping everything running in that cold.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a question but I don't see a kitchen area what and where do you eat?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk guys, busy day in my little trying to fix the oil leaks and of course the most important seal is the wrong one. it will almost 5 days for the seal to come 1200 kms from the south. somedays i wonder why i get up in the morning, LOL

augerandblade, yes we will be carefull, it is a long way to the hospital to get drugs to take the pain away.

Whitewheelin, glad you like my website, anytime your in mantoba look me up. i might be in the winnipeg area a lot more now that i have a steady lady friend.

Kybol, the ground was rock and more rock then a couple more rocks with a little bit of muskeg swamp thrown in to get youto relax at the controls of the cats. then you hit a rock and wake up, LOL.

randym99, thansk, it is not a lot of work when you know the tricks and have done it a few years. once you know the equipment you are good to go. 

Hamelfire, the kitchen, eating, sleeping, thawing the water pump and hose, keeping the oils and tools warm is all in one area.going to bed at night with a freshly opened walmart pail of 80-90 gear oil under your bunk is a nice smell to fall a sleep with. the washroom was outside in the open for #1 and #2, LOL.

i hope i have answered your questions.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

hey joey, nice pics, as usually. it looks like we frequent alot of the same sites eh


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

what a great rig........I love your pics and I bet you could tell stories for days........


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

theonlybull, sorry for the delay, i finally got your book you purchased from me in the mail. i think i'm going to have to hire a blonde lady to handle all my office stuff, LOL

dmontgomery, yes i tell some good stories, that is why i have a 4 book publishing deal and have 2 books published already. check the front page of my website to see the books.

www.kingofobsolete.ca

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

no problem joey. figured it might have been stuck in a truck in a snow bank somewhere 

any who's likes joey's stories, definatly get his book.. i'd give it 3 thumbs up


----------

